

Ask HN: exercise at desk - thewhitewizzard

I used to  work form home,  and  exercise quite a bit.  Now I  have an on location job,  so getting up in the middle of the day and exercising is out of the question.  How does everyone  here exercise at their desk?
======
wazoox
> getting up in the middle of the day and exercising is out of the question.

Why is that? I see many people running, cycling, etc. at lunch time.

> How does everyone here exercise at their desk?

If you're looking for exercises you can do in your office/cubicle, see those
proposed for the hacker diet
:<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/www/hackdiet.html>

~~~
thewhitewizzard
I do exercise during lunch, the issue is it is not healthy to sit down all
day. I normally would have a war bike or a treadmill to keep moving but the
place I work likes the appearance of being professional. Thank you for the
link

~~~
wazoox
Get one of those stand-up desk, then. Simply standing and getting up your toes
can be quite active. There were quite a lot of discussion about these recently
on reddit.

~~~
thewhitewizzard
would love to, but part of the professionalism at the company I would for is
identical desks ( I have asked if I could bring in my own desk, was told no,
it would encourage people to be unprofessional)

~~~
wazoox
Look like a particularly un-funny place... :( Are you allowed to laugh
sometimes, or is it too "unprofessional"?

~~~
thewhitewizzard
only on Fridays, casual day, where you can wear anything, if it fits a list of
two page requirements :(

